# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Dự án Khởi Nghiệp CNC 9015 ROUTER DUAL Y

## jimmyli

Dự án cũng đã gần 1 tháng rồi nhưng lu bu vừa khởi động vừa xây dựng cơ sở... hơi đuối....
Nhờ sự giúp đỡ của ae CNC ở SG ( Namcnc, ppgas, quangnguyenck89) nên mới gom được ít hàng khi "du ngoạn" mấy bãi phế liệu ở SG  :Cool: 
Một tuần chạy xe quanh SG về tới nhà mừng hết lớn  :Big Grin:  nhìn một đống ntn cũng đáng 1 chuyến lặng lội Sí Gòn 


Sau 1 tuần delay mới ớm thử xem cũng thấy "phê phê"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



Canh mãi mới lên được cái khung, trình còi nên độ song song cũng tương đối với máy gỗ >"<



Giờ thì đến cặp ray 20 của STAR  :Cool: 



Giờ mới tới công việc khoai nhất, vì tìm combo >1m2 không có nên phải sài cặp vitme phi 32 của THK, hên có cái cnc ghẻ lúc tập tành lắp giờ mới đỡ được một ít tiền gia công bên ngoài... hết cho up hình rồi nên xem bài dưới  :Big Grin: 

Vì mới thử cái khung kiểu này nên cũng có nhiều hạn chế so với kiểu truyền thống, mong ae chém nhiệt tình để cải thiện thêm

----------

ahdvip, CKD, hung1706, kametoco, Mr.L, nhatson, phuong786, ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

hic, nhìn cái khỏi nghiệp này nghĩ lại cái khởi nghiệp của mình (có lố quá ko ta  :Confused: ), đợt này khởi nghiệp bên mảng gì đó anh.

----------


## jimmyli

máy chạy tranh gỗ, tính làm gỗ chứ không phải sx bán  :Big Grin:  khởi nghiệp đúng nghĩa đen chứ "khởi nghiệp" nghĩa bóng thì con cnc nhỏ nhỏ đang chạy mấy cái nhôm đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## jimmyli

Tiếp tục nhá hàng  :Big Grin: 

Gần 2 tuần rồi mới lên được 1 bên Y >"< đến đây lại gặp cái khó là hàng khủng cũng mệt 
vimebi fi 32 cốt 17 bị toe đầu do mấy ông ở bãi đập hên là cốt dài nên có thể mài nhỏ lại tí ở phía đầu, motor 5 phase cốt 14. Hỏi quanh chưa có ai có loại đó không biết ae ai có để lại cho em với nhá đang cần 2 cái khớp nối mềm phi 17 hoặc 18 - 14 mm hehe

----------


## Thach001

> Tiếp tục nhá hàng 
> 
> Gần 2 tuần rồi mới lên được 1 bên Y >"< đến đây lại gặp cái khó là hàng khủng cũng mệt 
> vimebi fi 32 cốt 17 bị toe đầu do mấy ông ở bãi đập hên là cốt dài nên có thể mài nhỏ lại tí ở phía đầu, motor 5 phase cốt 14. Hỏi quanh chưa có ai có loại đó không biết ae ai có để lại cho em với nhá đang cần 2 cái khớp nối mềm phi 17 hoặc 18 - 14 mm hehe


Tình hình máy sao rồi a? E cũng ở đà nẵng. Mong được giao lưu học hỏi với a!

----------


## jimmyli

Hì lâu quá không thấy ai vào chém với lại cũng lu bu vài việc nên k update đc, máy bên mình hiện giờ đã hoàn thiện rồi, nhưng vẫn chưa ưng ý nên vẫn còn vừa chạy vừa chỉnh tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------

Thach001

----------


## toiyeumarketing

Gần 2 tuần rồi mới lên được 1 bên Y >"< đến đây lại gặp cái khó là hàng khủng cũng mệt 
vimebi fi 32 cốt 17 bị toe đầu do mấy ông ở bãi đập hên là cốt dài nên có thể mài nhỏ lại tí ở phía đầu, motor 5 phase cốt 14. Hỏi quanh chưa có ai có loại đó không biết ae ai có để lại cho em với nhá đang cần 2 cái khớp nối mềm phi 17 hoặc 18 - 14 mm hehe

----------


## Thach001

> Hì lâu quá không thấy ai vào chém với lại cũng lu bu vài việc nên k update đc, máy bên mình hiện giờ đã hoàn thiện rồi, nhưng vẫn chưa ưng ý nên vẫn còn vừa chạy vừa chỉnh tiếp


he không biết a ở địa chỉ nào vậy a. cho e xin luôn sdt để e học hỏi với!  :Smile:

----------


## jimmyli

ok hôm nào rãnh thì call mình nha, sđt 01266786992  :Big Grin:

----------

Thach001

----------


## Thach001

> ok hôm nào rãnh thì call mình nha, sđt 01266786992


Dạ ok. Thank a nha!

----------

